# life upside down don't know what to do



## Mermaid (Sep 23, 2010)

so yea just everything my life fell apart today. i know im not starving and access to computer alive but i feel i couldnt be at a lower point ever. just my world is gone amd everthing changed forever. i dont know why im posting sob story on this site might get deleted. idk i joined this site before i knew anything today the worst would happen. and pppl seemed so nice and caring about their bettas. idk i just don't know how im gonna make it thru. i need hugs and prayers and feel i dnt have anyone to b here rly. i thinking im giving my betta back to store or someone idk. i cn't function. just wish i had something happy to focus on. :sob: idk if anyone reads prays anything would b appreciated :sob:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

prayed for you. Im so sorry this happened to you, but for each bad thing there is a great thing! After hurricanes come rainbows!

Cheers!


----------



## Mermaid (Sep 23, 2010)

u rly think so?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whatever it is, just stay strong and be around people who care about you. We've all been tested with more than we think we can bear at times. 

Sorry that you're feeling blue


----------



## Mermaid (Sep 23, 2010)

thanku


----------

